# Max tire width



## Harmslemans (Sep 9, 2017)

72 Pontiac lemans with 14x6 factory rally wheels. 355 gears

I currently have 215/70 R14 tires all around. Looking for wider tire look but want to stay with rally IIs. How wide of tire can I safely go with 14x6 steel rally IIs? Want same tire diameter to keep 355 gear ratio and same driven and drive speedometer gears. Thanks


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

I have 225/70 on our '66 with 14X6 Rally 1 wheels. I believe that it's the largest tire recommended for those wheels.


----------



## Harmslemans (Sep 9, 2017)

histoy said:


> I have 225/70 on our '66 with 14X6 Rally 1 wheels. I believe that it's the largest tire recommended for those wheels.


Thanks for your feedback


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

245 60 14 on 14x7 rally 2


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

285 40 17’s on rear.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

HiVolts said:


> 285 40 17’s on rear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get the 68 ?


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Did you get the 68 ?



Currently waiting on him to budge. I told him $8K. By my estimate will need $6K engine, $4K trans, $5K misc. So I figured $23 to have it all in running and livin.


----------

